# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Can't post an ad

## Randy Linam

I have posted the same ad 5 times. Each time it tells me the ad wast posted. I click on the view ad here button and it comes back as no matches found. the ad is not posted in the classifieds either.

Randy

----------


## Randy Linam

Never mind. It just magically appeared.

----------

